# Navarra



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello All

I'm moving to Navarra at the end of August to be a teacher in a state school, as part of the British Council/MEC Bilingual Project

I have been a bit of a lurker on these forums for a while, but haven't found much about this part of Spain. Is there anyone able to give me any info about what it's going to be like? Obviously I'm doing my own research too.

I've been learning Spanish for quite a few years, though since I've not had the chance to move there before I'm certainly not fluent. I've been spending every spare moment practising!

Any other advice or local knowledge anyone can give me?

Thank you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there and welcome! I'm not sure there are any active f_orumeros_ from Navarra but you never know. You can tell us all about it!

Where are you going to be? Apparently in the northern part they speak mainly Basque. That will be a nice challenge for you.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'll be happy to tell you all about it. Can't wait, even though I still have a month to go til I leave.

Make me jealous and tell me what the weather is like where you are. I am looking out the window at grey skies and light drizzle...

I'll be in the south of Navarra, in Tudela. I've considered the whole speaking Basque thing, and although I don't think I'll need it, I will make sure I learn hello, please, thank you, etc. That definitely would be a challenge!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dijiste said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'll be happy to tell you all about it. Can't wait, even though I still have a month to go til I leave.
> 
> Make me jealous and tell me what the weather is like where you are. I am looking out the window at grey skies and light drizzle...
> 
> I'll be in the south of Navarra, in Tudela. I've considered the whole speaking Basque thing, and although I don't think I'll need it, I will make sure I learn hello, please, thank you, etc. That definitely would be a challenge!


I am in the southwest of Andalucia, about as far south as you can get in mainland Europe - it's 34C outside and too hot to go out until nightfall. There is an open-air flamenco concert in the village tonight, starting about midnight probably.

Tomorrow we will get up early and go to the Atlantic coast, the Costa de la Luz, about 50 km away, and spend a few hours on the beach before the hordes arrive.

There, I hope you're suitably jealous! Not long to go ... lane:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cloudy here too, but a very warm mid twenties, we are more than a thousand miles to the south west of Navarra.

Good luck with your new life, I'm sure you will enjoy it!!


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Alcalaina: oh yes, I'm suitably jealous. Sounds wonderful. I've been to Andalucia (Nerja, Cordoba, Seville, Jerez) but never Cadiz province I don't think. Spent 6 weeks in Nerja and every day the sun was shining - it was idyllic. You're so lucky.

Hepa: jealous of you too! Not warm here, just horrible. And thank you for your welcome and good wishes. I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dijiste said:


> Alcalaina: oh yes, I'm suitably jealous. Sounds wonderful. I've been to Andalucia (Nerja, Cordoba, Seville, Jerez) but never Cadiz province I don't think. Spent 6 weeks in Nerja and every day the sun was shining - it was idyllic. You're so lucky.


Jerez is in Cadiz province, so you have been here! It's in the flat bit to the north, I am in the hilly bit further south.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Oooh, thrilling! Will you be a proper British Council full time bilingual teacher or will you be an _auxiliar de conversación_? I just completed my third year in the _auxiliar_ program and I've loved it. 

I'm also a fellow northerner, having lived in the Bilbao metro area and worked throughout the region of Cantabria. Having travelled into _"Euskal Herria profunda"_ I'd say not to worry about Basque - especially if you're like me and it's extremely clear you're "not from here." The occasional "agur" (bye) and "eskerrik asko" (thank you) can get you serious brownie points if someone is quite nationalist. Just don't slip up and say that in a non-Basque spot. 

You're going to have a great time. Will you be in primary or secondary schools? Do you know what you'll be teaching if you're in "DNL" (_disciplina no lingüística_)classrooms?


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Jerez is in Cadiz province, so you have been here! It's in the flat bit to the north, I am in the hilly bit further south.


Ah, so I have been, then. I really liked Jerez, very friendly people. Only a day 
trip from Seville (I make it sound like I have travelled more than I have - it was all in two trips, ha ha). 

Have always fancied going to Cadiz city and the Costa de la Luz. Should I assume that it's a lovely place to live?


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

halydia said:


> Oooh, thrilling! Will you be a proper British Council full time bilingual teacher or will you be an _auxiliar de conversación_? I just completed my third year in the _auxiliar_ program and I've loved it.
> 
> I'm also a fellow northerner, having lived in the Bilbao metro area and worked throughout the region of Cantabria. Having travelled into _"Euskal Herria profunda"_ I'd say not to worry about Basque - especially if you're like me and it's extremely clear you're "not from here." The occasional "agur" (bye) and "eskerrik asko" (thank you) can get you serious brownie points if someone is quite nationalist. Just don't slip up and say that in a non-Basque spot.
> 
> You're going to have a great time. Will you be in primary or secondary schools? Do you know what you'll be teaching if you're in "DNL" (_disciplina no lingüística_)classrooms?



Hi halydia, great to hear from you. 

Well, I think I will be a full-time bilingual teacher. I went through the teacher application process and I start on the 1st September. And had to have QTS, which I have just got having finished my Primary PGCE. Though I admit I am a bit confused about the different BC roles in schools. Any tips you could give me would be gratefully received.

I will be in a bilingual primary school. I did the last placement of my course in a bilingual school in Madrid a couple of months ago. I love Madrid but it will be good to be somewhere different. I've never been to Northern Spain before, and I'm very excited. How do you like living up that way? I definitely plan to visit other Northern places.

Thanks loads for the tips about Basque. I will try them out, taking the necessary care not to put my foot in it!

I think I am going to be teaching English, science, art, PE and a bit of maths. Which is less than you have to do in a primary school here in the UK. I have been told I will be in segundo ciclo. All very exciting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

The British Council, to the best of my knowledge, has two programs in the Spanish public school system. The program I am most familiar with is the Language Assistants Program (_auxiliares de conversacion_) in which university juniors/seniors come to Spain to work in bilingual classrooms for 12-16 hours a week. They're just teaching assistants. 

I have seen, once, proper teachers working as full time independent teachers placed in Spanish public schools through the British Council. Sounds like you'll be doing this! 

I *LOVE* northern Spain. I'm from the state of New Hampshire in the US, and I feel right at home up there! I love the gorgeous green landscape, although I'm under the impression that Tudela is south of the mountains and thus is a lot more arid. I was in a little fishing town called Santoña for the last two years. 

It sounds like you'll have a lot of fun! I loved teaching bilingual art.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard New Hampshire is really spectacular - what a cool place to be from.

I think you're right about Tudela being less green than some more Northerly parts. I was prepared to go anywhere in Spain; you could express a preference but could in theory be posted anywhere. I'm more than happy with where I'm going. 

Thanks for the info about the different BC programmes. I met some language assistants appointed in way in the school in Madrid. They were working about 16 hours a week I think, and were mostly university students from different English speaking countries. 

I think I'm contracted to work 25-30 hours a week as a bilingual teacher, though the actual duties seem to vary according to the school. So it will be a pleasant surprise when I get there. I can't wait to get on with it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

What an awesome attitude to have. I've heard a lot of people groan about not getting one of the "big three" (Madrid, Barcelona, or the Costas). Sounds like you'll do just fine! The fact that you called the differences in duties between schools a *pleasant* surprise is a very important thing - again, a great approach to have going into this experience! 

So you said (heh, _dijiste)_ you start the first. Do you have orientation in Madrid, or do you just begin with the other teachers?


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm so excited that I get the chance to live in Spain, I'm not bothered about where I'm going. I'm quite pleased to be away from the touristy areas since it will make it easier to work on my Spanish. I plan to visit places like San Sebastian - I love the beach. Have you travelled a lot since you've been living there?

I had a lovely welcoming email from the headteacher at my new school. She said we would see each other on the 1st September, and I believe the children start on the 6th. In between I have to go to Alcala de Henares for induction, but not sure exactly when.

You mention you work as an auxiliar and you enjoy it. What kind of things do you do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the feeling that you're completely right and that your Spanish will improve immensely! I haven't traveled as much as I should've in the last few years. I've seen the northern coast from San Sebastian to Mañón in Galicia. I've seen a lot of Cantabria, Pais Vasco, and Burgos. I've been to both Madrid and Barcelona for a day each. I've seen a lot of small towns, but haven't really seen the tourist top 50. And you know, I'm pretty ok with that! 

If you like the beach, check out some photos of Santander to see if you might like it. I'll admit to being completely biased since I lived there, but I like it a lot more than I liked overpriced and touristy San Sebastian! 

_Auxiliar_ duties tend to vary from school to school. Some schools put you in the classroom and say "Teach!" Others chose to use the _auxiliares_ as more of a resource person, co-teaching smaller groups and/or doing pronunciation work with the students. I've found it varies from school to school and even between teachers in a department.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I know part of Navarra from when I did some of the Camino de Santiago a few years back. Then the same year I went to another part for a family reunion. They were very different, but both beautiful. I'd point out 3 things. 

1. The food was great - very simple, but great as they use local produce and it's all very high quality, so it might be a simple salad, but it tastes wonderful (perhaps walking 20 kilometers beforehand whets the appetite, but it's not obligatory!)

Web Oficial de Turismo de Navarra

2. The people were very nice. They use the termination "iko" all the time, so a waitress might say
Espere un momentiko. Le traigo un vasiko de vino mientras mire la cartika

3. Navarra is Really Important in Spanish history

Navarre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And here's another link for you

Olite Olite Turismo Navarra


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

halydia said:


> I have the feeling that you're completely right and that your Spanish will improve immensely! I haven't traveled as much as I should've in the last few years. I've seen the northern coast from San Sebastian to Mañón in Galicia. I've seen a lot of Cantabria, Pais Vasco, and Burgos. I've been to both Madrid and Barcelona for a day each. I've seen a lot of small towns, but haven't really seen the tourist top 50. And you know, I'm pretty ok with that!
> 
> If you like the beach, check out some photos of Santander to see if you might like it. I'll admit to being completely biased since I lived there, but I like it a lot more than I liked overpriced and touristy San Sebastian!
> 
> _Auxiliar_ duties tend to vary from school to school. Some schools put you in the classroom and say "Teach!" Others chose to use the _auxiliares_ as more of a resource person, co-teaching smaller groups and/or doing pronunciation work with the students. I've found it varies from school to school and even between teachers in a department.


Hi, again. It sounds like you've really done a lot of travelling since you've been there and, like you, I don't think it's necessary to see sights on an arbitrary tourist list of the country and people of Spain is what you're interested in. Hope you don't think me rude to ask, but what brought you to Spain in the first place?

I've heard it said before that San Sebastian is a bit overpriced and that Santander is equally lovely. I will definitely try Santander. Thanks for the insider knowledge.

It's interesting the different approach that schools take. Sounds like you've had lots of different experiences in classrooms. I enjoyed being in school in Madrid, but really wished I could take more of a hands on approach. I'm ready to get my hands really dirty when I get there!


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know part of Navarra from when I did some of the Camino de Santiago a few years back. Then the same year I went to another part for a family reunion. They were very different, but both beautiful. I'd point out 3 things.
> 
> 1. The food was great - very simple, but great as they use local produce and it's all very high quality, so it might be a simple salad, but it tastes wonderful (perhaps walking 20 kilometers beforehand whets the appetite, but it's not obligatory!)
> 
> ...


Hi PeskyWesky, thanks very much indeed for the links and for your personal experience. How did you enjoy walking the Camino de Santiago?

I love the diminutives they use in Spain, though have only really experienced _ito_ which they seem to use a lot in Madrid. I also love the idea of kind and friendly people who bring you a glass of wine to sip while reading the menu. How hospitable!

It's very useful to know that Navarra is important in Spanish history. In the local curriculum for _Conocimiento de Medio_ you have to teach the children lessons about Navarra, and although I think BC/MEC billingual schools have their curriculum, I was still planning to do this if possible. I think it's important for children to be interested in their surroundings.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Hi PeskyWesky, thanks very much indeed for the links and for your personal experience. How did you enjoy walking the Camino de Santiago?
> 
> I love the diminutives they use in Spain, though have only really experienced _ito_ which they seem to use a lot in Madrid. I also love the idea of kind and friendly people who bring you a glass of wine to sip while reading the menu. How hospitable!
> 
> It's very useful to know that Navarra is important in Spanish history. In the local curriculum for _Conocimiento de Medio_ you have to teach the children lessons about Navarra, and although I think BC/MEC billingual schools have their curriculum, I was still planning to do this if possible. I think it's important for children to be interested in their surroundings.


Yes, it is much more common, also in S. America. Iko's almost an illness in some parts of Navarra though!!

The Camino was great, and I'm sure you'll get urged to do some of it whilst you're there. However, my experience was more the Rio de Santiago. We started off at 6:00 am in Roncesvalles, in snow, and with no breakfast and were later met with torrential rain literally up to my ankles in parts and with some stretches of the Camino cordened off by the police as they were deemed too dangerous. Easter 2007. Oh the good old times


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it is much more common, also in S. America. Iko's almost an illness in some parts of Navarra though!!
> 
> The Camino was great, and I'm sure you'll get urged to do some of it whilst you're there. However, my experience was more the Rio de Santiago. We started off at 6:00 am in Roncesvalles, in snow, and with no breakfast and were later met with torrential rain literally up to my ankles in parts and with some stretches of the Camino cordened off by the police as they were deemed too dangerous. Easter 2007. Oh the good old times


Ah right, they overdo it a bit then!

Snow, in April...though i suppose that you'd expect that in the mountains. Your experience sounds a bit messy and uncomfortable, but all the better to notice the contrast when you get home or to a cosy bar.

Is the terrain quite steep on the Camino? I definitely fancy it, though I'm prone to a bit of vertigo. 

I've never been to Northern Spain before (except Barcelona), and I'm really looking forward to it. A lot! Am thinking of getting a bike to get round the town on, and maybe farther afield.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Ah right, they overdo it a bit then!
> 
> Snow, in April...though i suppose that you'd expect that in the mountains. Your experience sounds a bit messy and uncomfortable, but all the better to notice the contrast when you get home or to a cosy bar.
> 
> ...


People love bikes here. My BIL regulary does 200 km on a Sunday around the Basque country. As for the Camino it depends which part you want to do, but there's loads of info about it and associations in towns where you can go for info. Amigos de ... I think they are called. We went to one in Bilbao before we went.

Snow? We can have snow in Madrid in May. Unlikely, but I've seen it. You never know and actually Easter is almost always bad weather in all parts of Spain.

As Halydia has told you, you must go to Cantabria and the Basque country. And Asturias and Galicia...!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

dijiste said:


> Hi, again. It sounds like you've really done a lot of travelling since you've been there and, like you, I don't think it's necessary to see sights on an arbitrary tourist list of the country and people of Spain is what you're interested in. Hope you don't think me rude to ask, but what brought you to Spain in the first place?
> 
> I've heard it said before that San Sebastian is a bit overpriced and that Santander is equally lovely. I will definitely try Santander. Thanks for the insider knowledge.
> 
> It's interesting the different approach that schools take. Sounds like you've had lots of different experiences in classrooms. I enjoyed being in school in Madrid, but really wished I could take more of a hands on approach. I'm ready to get my hands really dirty when I get there!



My last year of university, my Spanish degree advisor handed me a pamphlet and said: "You ought to apply for this program." I had no desire to go to Europe, but I figured I might as well apply.

I had to choose my top three autonomous regions, so I did a google image search for each place. I chose Cantabria because of this photo: 











Three years later I'm a week away from marrying a Spanish man. 
Oops. I've gone from not really being interested in Spain to living here.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

That photo is amazing, where is it?

Many congratulations for your upcoming wedding. No wonder you're still here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> My last year of university, my Spanish degree advisor handed me a pamphlet and said: "You ought to apply for this program." I had no desire to go to Europe, but I figured I might as well apply.
> 
> I had to choose my top three autonomous regions, so I did a google image search for each place. I chose Cantabria because of this photo:
> 
> ...


a week

what are you doing online?!

you're supposed to be running around in a panic!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

dijiste said:


> That photo is amazing, where is it?
> 
> Many congratulations for your upcoming wedding. No wonder you're still here!


The food is worth staying for too  

The photo was taken in the Cantabrian town of San Vicente de la Barquera, quite close to the border with Asturias. 

_Gorgeous_ country!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> a week
> 
> what are you doing online?!
> 
> you're supposed to be running around in a panic!


_Bueno_, a week and four days.  No panic for me! It's not worth it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> _Bueno_, a week and four days.  No panic for me! It's not worth it!


I didn't panic either......not til afterwards 21 years ago............


my cousin is camping in Cabuerniga atm - is that anywhere near you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I didn't panic either......not til afterwards 21 years ago............
> 
> 
> my cousin is camping in Cabuerniga atm - is that anywhere near you?


oooh! Cabuerniga is _gorgeous_ territory! I'm a couple thousand miles away right now, but it's about an hour and a half from where I live. I took the man there for his birthday a few years back. We had fun and ate extremely well! Tell them to enjoy _la tierruca!_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> oooh! Cabuerniga is _gorgeous_ territory! I'm a couple thousand miles away right now, but it's about an hour and a half from where I live. I took the man there for his birthday a few years back. We had fun and ate extremely well! Tell them to enjoy _la tierruca!_


I looked at some pics online & it does look lovely

she's there her hubby, 2 kids under 10, her mum & stepdad - camping!!

we looked at the weather forecast for her before she went & it looked dismal - I recommended _carajillo_ for brekkie - didn't tell her what it was though...........


----------



## Mags49 (Sep 21, 2011)

dijiste said:


> Hi halydia, great to hear from you.
> 
> Well, I think I will be a full-time bilingual teacher. I went through the teacher application process and I start on the 1st September. And had to have QTS, which I have just got having finished my Primary PGCE. Though I admit I am a bit confused about the different BC roles in schools. Any tips you could give me would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...


Hi there
Just joined this expat site and while browsing saw that you´d just joined the bilingual project. I´m a teacher in the project too in Cartagena. I hope it´s all going well and you are enjoying living in Spain full time. I was actually looking for any info about what´s happening to our colleagues in Castilla la Mancha and in these times of education cuts is it likely to speard to other regions and comunidades. We´ve already had our wages cut in Murcia (last Jan), i don´t think our jobs are particularly secure at the moment.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Mags49 said:


> Hi there
> Just joined this expat site and while browsing saw that you´d just joined the bilingual project. I´m a teacher in the project too in Cartagena. I hope it´s all going well and you are enjoying living in Spain full time. I was actually looking for any info about what´s happening to our colleagues in Castilla la Mancha and in these times of education cuts is it likely to speard to other regions and comunidades. We´ve already had our wages cut in Murcia (last Jan), i don´t think our jobs are particularly secure at the moment.


Hi Mags, great to hear from you. Cartagena - wow - you have one of the much desired placements in the south! How do you like it?

I´m enjoying it very much. I like being with the children and teaching very much - far better than in the UK. 

Actually I am with one of our colleagues from Castilla-La Mancha right now, Raquel. She says she knows you. She is now working here in Tudela on the project, in infantil. She said they got rid of everyone in CLM, but there were jobs for them if they wanted them in other places. She also says you are lucky you didn´t choose Albacete!

I agree, we are not secure at all! Would be great to keep in touch. PM me if you like.

Take care.


----------



## Mags49 (Sep 21, 2011)

dijiste said:


> Hi Mags, great to hear from you. Cartagena - wow - you have one of the much desired placements in the south! How do you like it?
> 
> I´m enjoying it very much. I like being with the children and teaching very much - far better than in the UK.
> 
> ...


Thats amazing, fancy Raquel being there, thank goodness she was able to get a transfer to Tudela. She´s lovely I met her on a course.
Cartagena is good, a very organised school, they´ve been in the project a long time, there´s some political stuff and some back-biting, but mainly people are nice and supportive.You can tell raquel I´m in second cycle this year - hurray - after 4 years in infantil - but am on sick leave at the mo as I´ve just had an op to remove nodules from my vocal chords - caused by too much singing in infantil!
Really glad you´re enjoying it, I think here you can enjoy teaching without being bogged down by paperwork.


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,
I am one of the asesoras that got cut in CLM. The comment that "there were jobs for them if they wanted them in other places" is not true. When I called Pilar, and I had to call her since I wasn't hearing anything from their side, she didnt even bring up the possibility of relocation. I had to bring up the subject and then she told me there were only 3 posts. So do the math, 25 asesores and 3 posts. Of course since I am third cycle, there were no posts for me. But to top it off, my colleague who was an asesora in infantil and first cycle didn´t get relocated because she is pregnant. So now we are both still in CLM and with no job. There is another asesor in Albacete who can't relocate because his wife is a funcionaria there. So relocation as you make it sound is not that easy. And you are right, if the Junta in CLM succeeds with getting rid of the project, you should be worried.
All the best,
D--


----------



## Mags49 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats awful, I can´t believe they can dispose of us that easily. Are you entitled to any benefits or compensation?


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2011)

From whom??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DLO said:


> From whom??


Brit Counc?
CLM education authority?
Your contract has got to be given out and signed by somebody.


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha! I haven't heard one word from the British Council. CLM wants us out. So from whom do we get benefits??? Yes, I have unemployment because I have been paying my taxes, but that is not right. I still haven't been told officially why I have been cut. First the Junta told the heads that there was no money to pay us, but to add insult to injury, we have been substituted with "normal interinos" and they make more money than we do. So the financial argument is null.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DLO said:


> Ha! I haven't heard one word from the British Council. CLM wants us out. So from whom do we get benefits??? Yes, I have unemployment because I have been paying my taxes, but that is not right. I still haven't been told officially why I have been cut. First the Junta told the heads that there was no money to pay us, but to add insult to injury, we have been substituted with "normal interinos" and they make more money than we do. So the financial argument is null.


Hmmm, depends on how you look at it. Is it more financially correct to "import" foreign teachers, than to employ your homegrown staff that have been trained at state universities? "Normal Interinos" as you say, also have a rough deal and deserve respect from all corners - a respect that they are rarely given because not many, not parents, colleagues, nor students realise what their situation is. That's not to say that I don't sympathise with your case, and certainly, if you've been told one thing and it turns out to be another, obviously that's not "right". The thing is, the bilingual programme was not well structured right fom the beginning and if the crisis hadn't brought it down something else probably would have, and I'm sorry for the people who are getting caught in the middle.

PW - wife of an unemployed interino in Madrid. (Not unemployed due to any of the above I might add, only because of Esperanza Aguirre)


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think I have disrespected anybody. I´m just telling you that the argument of not having money by the Junta is null because these interinos make more money than we do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DLO said:


> I don't think I have disrespected anybody. I´m just telling you that the argument of not having money by the Junta is null because these interinos make more money than we do.


Hahaha - sounds like Catherine Tate!

I'm not sure if the tone was disrespectful or not, but I wasn't too sure of the "normal interinos". Why the ""? Are there any anormal interinos? I just wanted you to be aware that there are *always *two sides to a story, at least, and in fact this story is a very long one*.* The interinos may or may not earn more money than you do, but it's not all about salaries. There's unemployment benefit as well, previous training etc. I'm still not saying that I agree with the way you're being treated, but this isn't a black and white situation. It's not your salary against theirs, no matter what they say, and of course there's more politics behind this than anything else. In fact you and your colleagues are in a very complex difficult situation.
It's good to hear that your experience in Spain has been a good one up till now and hope that what's happening at the moment will not affect you directly and that you can go on living your life as you planned.

Anyway, back to the translation of the day...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DLO said:


> Ha! I haven't heard one word from the British Council. CLM wants us out. So from whom do we get benefits??? Yes, I have unemployment because I have been paying my taxes, but that is not right. I still haven't been told officially why I have been cut. First the Junta told the heads that there was no money to pay us, but to add insult to injury, we have been substituted with "normal interinos" and they make more money than we do. So the financial argument is null.


Benefits? From no one I would have thought. Compensation, if the terms of your contract have been broken it's your legal right. I bet the unions are on to it. OH is in CCOO and they've organised stuff in Madrid. If I were you I wouldn't wait to hear from Brit Counc. - Get in touch with them yourself. Aren't they a government body in some way?


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2011)

Obviously there are two sides of the story and you don't know them, otherwise you would have understood the colons that the Junta uses with us. And my point was to give the asesoras of the Project of the other comunidades some information of what was happening to us and how we were treated firsthand, since that is what they asked.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DLO said:


> Obviously there are two sides of the story and you don't know them, otherwise you would have understood the colons that the Junta uses with us. And my point was to give the asesoras of the Project of the other comunidades some information of what was happening to us and how we were treated firsthand, since that is what they asked.


Your quite right. I have no idea what colons are used - by the junta, or anyone else!
But I can tell you a whole lot about interinos in Madrid.

I am sending a PM as I think this thread needs to get:focus:

which is Navarra.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's something about Navarra - a scheme kind of like the Brit. Council idea, but for private schools. It says that your living expenses would be covered, so sounds like it's not very well paid and interestingly enough one of the requirements is not to have teaching experience...

It also says that it's supported by the Public Uni of Navarra and the Governnment of Navarra.

I have no idea if this is legit or not, but may be worth taking a look.
...UP International Education...


----------



## Mags49 (Sep 21, 2011)

Totally agree Pesky, a very complex situation. Met lots of interinos at our school (in Cartagena) that come from Andalucia, travel 100s of km from family for a temp job here. They keep plugging away at doing oppociciones, but never get a high enough score (basically 10)to get a job in their own home area.
At least DLO you are entitled to unemployment benefit, it must be much worse for people who have just moved here from the UK or USA who have just spent a fortune on 2 or 3 months rent in advance, moving stuff here and aren´t entitled to anything.


----------

